# Suspicious login attempts begin to plague Switch owners, Nintendo to investigate



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Yep my account was accessed by someone in America on Saturday night. luckily I had forgotten to update my new credit card details so no money stolen unlike others over the weekend.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 20, 2020)

Are these accounts using shared passwords?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Are these accounts using shared passwords?


Mine wasn't.


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 20, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Are these accounts using shared passwords?


If that was the case then it wouldn't be a sudden widespread issue. The wonky thing about it is that it's all happening at once.


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm fairly confident I have a secure password, but I removed all payment options from my account. Kinda rubbish for a company like Nintendo not to have baked in 2-step verification.


----------



## Shiranui-san (Apr 20, 2020)

And many users reporting the hackers are buying Fortnite shit with their paypal accounts.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2020)

I think I'll just change me password out of precaution.


----------



## nero99 (Apr 20, 2020)

rehevkor said:


> I'm fairly confident I have a secure password, but I removed all payment options from my account. Kinda rubbish for a company like Nintendo not to have baked in 2-step verification.


You’d be surprised how easy bypassing 2 step can be. All of my email account have 2 step that has to go through my phone number and a code. Who ever got in there spoofed my phone number


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 20, 2020)

another reason fortnite needs to die


----------



## wiewiec (Apr 20, 2020)

Some Youtobers reported this almost week ago, for example Youtuber Madlittlepixel reported that some guys from India bought some crap for Fortnite using his PayPal money.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 20, 2020)

nero99 said:


> You’d be surprised how easy bypassing 2 step can be. All of my email account have 2 step that has to go through my phone number and a code. Who ever got in there spoofed my phone number



My concern with app based authentication though is if something happens to my phone.


----------



## Shiranui-san (Apr 20, 2020)

Apparently this has been happening at least from last month:
https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/189706-nintendo-switch/78491801


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 20, 2020)

I can report that there are no unauthorized logins for me.

I still have PayPal linked to my account


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 20, 2020)

lol i only use eshop wallet cards i can get in the supermarket because of shit like this


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Apr 20, 2020)

yup i got the email last week. changed password, enabled two-step verification.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> lol i only use eshop wallet cards i can get in the supermarket because of shit like this


I would do the same but supermarkets here in Scotland haven't sold them for a good few years.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 20, 2020)

if the hackers are reading this take a good look at yrself yr scum bastards and yr parents must be ashamed for what you are doing


----------



## Psi-hate (Apr 20, 2020)

Uh.... Yeah, I just changed my passwords and enabled 2FA. Not happy.

Edit: MAKE SURE TO FORCE LOGOUT ANY SUSPICIOUS DEVICES!
You can do so by clicking the device and a sign-out option will appear.


----------



## evertonstz (Apr 20, 2020)

Same problem, I tought it was related with the https://monitor.firefox.com/breach-details/Aptoide hacks, since this account have the same password as my nintendo account (yes, I know, my other services are different tho).
The strange part is that I keep getting logins even after changing my password on Nintendo like two times (yes, I disconnected the hackers). I know I did got hacked from my pc because I daily drive Linux. Pretty strange stuff, thanks god I actually don't use my account, got it deleted.

Be safe pimps, if you got loggins in your account as have a card there, block the card because it's already mined and it'll soon be sold!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Psi-hate said:


> Uh.... Yeah, I just changed my passwords and enabled 2FA. Not happy.


Russia for you and America for me lol.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 20, 2020)

I have only put money on my switch account using the points cards. Im not dumb enough to use a debit card. In the slim chance i want to by something on eshop i get a points card.

All the login places are gonna be spoofed.


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 20, 2020)

good my account wasnt used or hacked lol


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 20, 2020)

My account might be banned, and if it is, good. Hackers will get their switch'es banned lol

*modsnip*


----------



## evertonstz (Apr 20, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> My account might be banned, and if it is, good. Hackers will get their switch'es banned lol



That's not how console banning works. Also, this seems to be somewhat of a mass attack, they probably couldn't care less about login into your account from a switch, they're looking for bulk payment information so it can be sold online. Very lucrative business.


----------



## James_ (Apr 20, 2020)

Well, jokes on them, I'm broke.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 20, 2020)

Just checked my account it's good, I do link one of my credit cards just to make things easier worse case senario if it happens just call your bank to dispute. I avoid using the store cards because it's hard to prove if you used it or someone else.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 20, 2020)

evertonstz said:


> That's not how console banning works. Also, this seems to be somewhat of a mass attack, they probably couldn't care less about login into your account from a switch, they're looking for bulk payment information so it can be sold online. Very lucrative business.


oh ok i guess.


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes my account was accessed from Italy, changed my password immediately.


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 20, 2020)

Nintendo copying playstation again.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2020)

F for you guys.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 20, 2020)

Only Swichs, or other Nintendo Console? (Nes, Wii U, 3D)


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 20, 2020)

This is probably linked to Chrome run a password check and see how many of your passwords have been compromised never save anything that deals with accounts linked to money and never ever have it linked to a bank account


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 20, 2020)

Says my last login attempt was December 2 2019. Is that good thing?

Also I'm 

Currently broke
Card expires next month


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 20, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> Nintendo copying playstation again.


2 Free games then


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 20, 2020)

...........changing my info like yesterday


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 20, 2020)

sucks for them my paypal is only linked to an amex burner card which i manually reload after that psn hack years ago i learned


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2020)

Had to verify and my last login was from October 2018.

Going to believe I'm safe. I no longer own a Switch anyway.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2020)

mine is fine not that I use it anyway, just used it so I can install the nes/snes online nsp's, still enabled 2FA though


----------



## qqq1 (Apr 20, 2020)

A few days ago I checked my email and had about 30 or more access notifications. They were from many different places and said my account was accessed by "  ", as in it was blank after that. I don't have a cc or anything linked but changed password just in case.

*Ah, I see I have more logins since putting in a much longer and complex password. Clearly something bad going on.


----------



## Pippin666 (Apr 20, 2020)

rehevkor said:


> I'm fairly confident I have a secure password, but I removed all payment options from my account. Kinda rubbish for a company like Nintendo not to have baked in 2-step verification.


Huh, there is a 2-step verification, but you need to activate it yourself.

Pip'


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 20, 2020)

Shit like this happens all the time.  If you save your card info on your account then you shouldn't be shocked when someone hacks your account and spends a shitload of money that isn't theirs in the first place.  This goes for all online accounts too, not just Nintendo


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 20, 2020)

Didn't have 2-step enabled before now, I really should have though. Enabled and password changed!


----------



## Patxinco (Apr 20, 2020)

Luckily me, credit card has been outdated since last year, and as i hadn't changed, they can't do anything.
Anyways, password changed and 2 step enabled too.


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh Fucking Hell Nintendo


----------



## xabier (Apr 20, 2020)

My account was also accesed a couple of weeks ago from different locations at the same time, enabled 2fa and contacted nintendo telling what happened and if i needed to take extra measures. Not a single word from them, they must be swimming in money with this covid19 thing.



rehevkor said:


> I'm fairly confident I have a secure password, but I removed all payment options from my account. Kinda rubbish for a company like Nintendo not to have baked in 2-step verification.



Using an authenticator is ideal, you don't need to mess with a different program for every service.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 20, 2020)

Lol I got Nintendo emails about logins from Russia and India. Turned on 2-step for all my nintendo accounts.

Last month someone tried to order a $500 hand dryer on amazon and 2 weeks later someone ordered a $400 tower fan through my paypal. Had to turn on 2-factor for those accts too, crazy times! Everyone locked up in their homes, nothing better to do I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2020)

GGRRRR fuck them seriously.
I wanted to go to their website and login to check my account and yes I can login but no logout, no "my account" or somethings. Fuck them. I think I have to find what fucking sattelite they are using for french people.

EDIT: Of course.... you have to go to https://accounts.nintendo.com/
Thanks GOOGLE.


----------



## XDel (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jpx86 (Apr 20, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Just checked my account it's good, I do link one of my credit cards just to make things easier worse case senario if it happens just call your bank to dispute. I avoid using the store cards because it's hard to prove if you used it or someone else.


I would unlink your credit card. The worst case scenario is worse than what you described. If you call and dispute with your bank, then Nintendo will ban your account. You will lose access to all your previous purchases.


----------



## DeadPixelMan (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine has been accessed so many times no matter how many times i changed my password.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 20, 2020)

Not Nintendo related, but I do get constant fake paypal mails about my account is being locked telling me to confirm info for unlock. My old password is definitely mined thanks to a website leak, despite changing the PW with a 2-step my email is probably mined for spam.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 20, 2020)

Thankfully I have never used my Switch online or registered a credit card or any other account with money on it to Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2020)

nothing wrong with mine


----------



## rusty shackleford (Apr 20, 2020)

I got a sign in attempt the other day from an Italian IP. I changed my password after that attempt and received an email from the same region that someone logged in. Clicked sign out of all devices, reset my password again, turned on 2fa and i had no more attempts. I dont think i ever bought anything on the eshop so i have no payment info saved.


----------



## Godofcheese (Apr 20, 2020)

Aren't people using 2fa? :>


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 21, 2020)

This would explain what I've recently been seeing.

I had an attempt on my account on the 14th from Italy (I'm US). The password might have been shared, so  changed it to a randomly generated one that was unique.

6 days later I got another login attempt from Russia. No idea how they would have gotten in.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 21, 2020)

Welp. Changed password, enabled 2FA and removed my payment methods just in case. I just get those eShop cards anyways.


----------



## fvig2001 (Apr 21, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Are these accounts using shared passwords?


Mine wasn't also. I used a password generator for mine but Nintendo doesn't like my country's credit cards, so I never had any on them.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 21, 2020)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> This would explain what I've recently been seeing.
> 
> I had an attempt on my account on the 14th from Italy (I'm US). The password might have been shared, so  changed it to a randomly generated one that was unique.
> 
> 6 days later I got another login attempt from Russia. No idea how they would have gotten in.


i think nintendo has been hacked far worse than we relised i would run an AV scan for Keyloggers on your pc's if randomly generated passwords are being cracked that easily i suspect more is in play


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 21, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> i think nintendo has been hacked far worse than we relised i would run an AV scan for Keyloggers on your pc's if randomly generated passwords are being cracked that easily i suspect more is in play


I have anti-viruses in place. Furthermore, a keylogger would not be able to capture a password generator generating something I'm not keying in. By how the password manager works, I wouldn't be copying to clipboard either with auto-fill, so even a compromised clipboard malware wouldn't run the risk of this happening.

I also have no other services with suspicious login activity. I suspect Nintendo's actual infrastructure is compromised and hackers are likely logging in through some session authentication exploit, bypassing the need of passwords entirely.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Apr 21, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> if the hackers are reading this take a good look at yrself yr scum bastards and yr parents must be ashamed for what you are doing



A message from Nintendo to atmosphere/sxos developers?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 21, 2020)

*laughs in no saved info*


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 21, 2020)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> *laughs in no saved info*


Even without saved info, they still have full access to your account.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 21, 2020)

One of my old Nintendo accounts was accessed by someone in Russia yesterday. This is definitely a data breach on Nintendo's part. I use 18-24 character, randomly generated complex passwords for all my accounts, and this one was no exception. This password is impossible to bruteforce and not shared with any other login anywhere.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 21, 2020)

Welp, I just updated my password and added the 2-step verification. Thankfully I didn’t get hit by a hacker


----------



## Gunstorm (Apr 21, 2020)

I received the notification of suspicious login from indonesia(im from Brazil), but i dont have any payment method registred..
Iv changed my password, e-mail and added 2 step verification


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks for the heads up, @Chary .  I changed my password and enabled two-step verification.  I didn't have my credit card info stored after what happened with psn.  I guess it would be easy for a good hacker to get through both a password and two-step verification, but like most thieves, they're probably going to go after the easy targets.


----------



## decemberchild (Apr 21, 2020)

This happened to me twice today from Singapore.  The first time I changed my password... a few hours later it happened again.  I guess I need to use two-step.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 21, 2020)

No suspicious login attempts for me thankfully, but I added 2FA just in case.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

Xzi said:


> No suspicious login attempts for me thankfully, but I added 2FA just in case.



same here.  I had no suspicious activity, but I took precautions just in case.  it kinda pisses me off that nintendo would be silent about it.  I think sony was that way too until it blew up in their face.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah I read about this the other day, nothing out of the ordinary on my end but I still set up 2FA via Authy as a precaution, also unlinked my Nintendo Network ID in case the breach is on that end.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 21, 2020)

decemberchild said:


> This happened to me twice today from Singapore.  The first time I changed my password... a few hours later it happened again.  I guess I need to use two-step.


If that's the case, then that means the security breach is still ongoing and there's not just a single database dump like what happens normally. This isn't good for anyone.

EDIT: To keep yourself safe, it's probably best to make sure 2FA is always enabled even if your password is very secure and complex. Password strength probably doesn't matter at this point since it's clear they're not bruteforcing.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

my nso is still tied to paypal.  do you guys think I should change my paypal password?  I can't remember how it works on the switch, but does it ask for your email and password, then saves it if you want to?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> same here.  I had no suspicious activity, but I took precautions just in case.  it kinda pisses me off that nintendo would be silent about it.  I think sony was that way too until it blew up in their face.


To be fair, I don't think this is particularly surprising or unusual.  I doubt it's some new hacking method or anything like that, it's just that far more people are bored at home, and most passwords are easy enough to brute force.  Thus it's a good idea to use 2FA wherever it's offered.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Apr 21, 2020)

Mine was accessed on April 13.  I did not have any saved payment methods.  I have no idea what my old password was but I do now that I've done a reset.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 21, 2020)

well son of a switch it's like PSN all over 9 years ago...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 21, 2020)

Jesus Christ, I'm not alone... :o


----------



## HarveyHouston (Apr 21, 2020)

No unauthorized access on my Nintendo Account. I guess I'm safe for now. -_-


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 21, 2020)

As a reminder, if you have a Nintendo Network ID linked to your Nintendo Account, it is possible to log into the Nintendo Account using the NNID password. Annoyingly, the only way to change the NNID password is through a linked 3DS or Wii U.

Note that enabling 2FA on your Nintendo Account will also prompt for the 2FA code if logging in using the NNID password on the web interface. (On 3DS and Wii U, it won't, but an NNID can only be used on one 3DS and one Wii U at a time.)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 21, 2020)

lol putting your Switch online. Ever.


----------



## Xabring (Apr 21, 2020)

qqq1 said:


> A few days ago I checked my email and had about 30 or more access notifications. They were from many different places and said my account was accessed by "  ", as in it was blank after that. I don't have a cc or anything linked but changed password just in case.
> 
> *Ah, I see I have more logins since putting in a much longer and complex password. Clearly something bad going on.


Hmmm...its other kind of exploit then..... better cut off the paypal account before I get breached,


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Apr 21, 2020)

nero99 said:


> You’d be surprised how easy bypassing 2 step can be. All of my email account have 2 step that has to go through my phone number and a code. Who ever got in there spoofed my phone number


Not exactly.. phone number is irrelevant unless there's an option to complete auth with SMS or phone call - just use a 2FA app and it's not that easy at all...


----------



## pofehof (Apr 21, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> My concern with app based authentication though is if something happens to my phone.



Microsoft Authenticator allows you to back up your account credentials to the cloud for this very reason.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I had no problem yet but I enabled 2 step authentication.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 21, 2020)

what a fun time it is to not have a phone and locked out of using 2 factor authentication because of it. why can't I just have it be a code that goes to my email account...


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Apr 21, 2020)

pofehof said:


> Microsoft Authenticator allows you to back up your account credentials to the cloud for this very reason.



To maybe add some useful info on this Nintendo provides you with about 10 or so backup MFA codes you can use offline in case you lost your phone - you can write those down on a piece of paper or even take a screenshot of the initial setup QR code as backup


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

yeah, there's a copy button as well to copy to a text file, which is what I did.  I backed it up to my 4 10TB hdds.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 21, 2020)

Just checked my account and no one's been on it other than me. They're probably using passwords from breached sites. This sort of thing happens to me all the time, I'm signed up on so many sites that every few months I get a notification from haveibeenpwned and I'm constantly getting notifications about failed/suspicious login attempts, but they aren't able to get into anything I actually care about.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

I think the passcodes for 2 step verification should be written down.  the ones that bypass it that is, because it says that you will not be able to sign in to your account if you lose them.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> what a fun time it is to not have a phone and locked out of using 2 factor authentication because of it. why can't I just have it be a code that goes to my email account...


Well, it doesn't need to be a phone but anything that can install google authenticator, I guess a tablet also works.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> I think the passcodes for 2 step verification should be written down.  the ones that bypass it that is, because it says that you will not be able to sign in to your account if you lose them.


This is "lost phone" case scenario. Yeah, store them somewhere.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> This is "lost phone" case scenario. Yeah, store them somewhere.



yeah, I probably should've mentioned that.


----------



## face235 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm safe. My online presence is minimal at best when playing my Switch. 2SV isn't an option for me as I don't have a phone or a tablet.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 21, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, it doesn't need to be a phone but anything that can install google authenticator, I guess a tablet also works.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I have a tablet...but it's on kitkat...which google is pushing to phase out support for which means I would eventually loose access to my account...*sigh*


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 21, 2020)

Has Nintendo given an official statement on this?  What's with the dearth of publications?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> Has Nintendo given an official statement on this?  What's with the dearth of publications?



according to the article, no, they haven't up to now.


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 21, 2020)

Pippin666 said:


> Huh, there is a 2-step verification, but you need to activate it yourself.
> 
> Pip'



Yes, with a 3rd party authenticator.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2020)

Shoot,
If hackers break into, would they be knid enough to add there credit card or paypal info ? 
My account is so dire.

Even my last activity isn't archived anymore, being more than two years old...Who goes online anyway ? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



face235 said:


> I'm safe. My online presence is minimal at best when playing my Switch. 2SV isn't an option for me as I don't have a phone or a tablet.



Same here.
Worse regarding their google/apple safety stuff (lol), it is far from unbreakable.


----------



## ganons (Apr 21, 2020)

When signing up, do you have to add a payment method even if you don't plan to buy anything?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

ganons said:


> When signing up, do you have to add a payment method even if you don't plan to buy anything?



I don't think so.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I don't think so.


Crazy lol I think he was looking for a yes or a no


----------



## xabier (Apr 21, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> i think nintendo has been hacked far worse than we relised i would run an AV scan for Keyloggers on your pc's if randomly generated passwords are being cracked that easily i suspect more is in play



You need to close all the previously opened sessions/locations after changing the password.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Crazy lol I think he was looking for a yes or a no



can't give him one.  lol  I don't have my account linked, and I've bought A LOT from the eshop.


----------



## micp (Apr 21, 2020)

Just checked and luckily I have nothing suspicious. 

I did turn 2FA straight on though!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Not surprised and same old news. I never left my information on our Switch. I dont used the online and no password provided on Switch. The offline and no login at all. I am 100 percent fine. The same for PS4. I dont put information in there at all. OFFLINE only. I dont buy digital games anyway. Not interested. A physical card and disk only.

Also I am using PayPal, yes, but I never left credit card information on PayPal at all. After I order the stuff then I removed my credit card from PayPal until I put account again for order. I always do that for over 10 years and never have a problem. Do not leave credit card on the information permanently. Removed it from the online once you done your order things.

The same for my iPhone XR. No, I dont used 2 step verifications. And I dont liked 2 step verifications. Its annoying and pain and for what ? WASTE MY TIME. And I absolutely know that it is NOT going to help. 

A 100 percent safe is not to leave value information PERMANENT on your consoles, portables, and mobile at all. NEVER!


----------



## Shiranui-san (Apr 21, 2020)

Hope Nintendo send their ninjas this time to track hackers down.
This is way more serious stuff than some insiders leaking game news, I guess...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Shiranui-san said:


> Hope Nintendo send their ninjas this time to track hackers down.
> This is way more serious stuff than some insiders leaking game news, I guess...



LOL!. All companies always track hackers down and it is not going to resolve the problem. The hackers are always find a way and are always here to stay no matter what. The technology are the reason it sucks because of hackers existed. Without technology and hackers will not be existence anymore.


----------



## pcgeek52 (Apr 21, 2020)

Criminals are getting into these accounts more frequently due to a very high demand for the Switch currently in the US paired with the Animal Crossing Release. They can sell the accounts with specific games or sell the accounts with the CC attached which will net them a higher amount. It is also not uncommon to see a console sold as pre-loaded with games all from these purchased accounts. Enabling 2FA is a great step in the right direction to a secure account. Also harder passwords, while they stink to type in, will also go a very long way, they are using brute-force attacks to gain their way into your account. Nintendo could lock accounts requiring intervention by the owner, after say 15 failed attempts to help the situation.


----------



## Mikey242 (Apr 21, 2020)

This happened to me about a month ago now. I noticed two transactions of about 100 euros on my PayPal were used to pay for Fortnight credit via my Nintendo account. I contacted PayPal and they said they couldn't help since the transactions were authorized by me (definitely not, never even played Fortnight). I then contacted Nintendo and they said they would investigate. A couple days later and thankfully I had a full refund. Since my Nintendo account is pretty old I never enabled 2-step which I would normally do so I immediately enabled it once I was aware and I recommend everyone do the same.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 21, 2020)

Base on this thread, looks like simply changing passwords isn't going to cut it. Luckily, I have never saved any important info, even if something did happen.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Mikey242 said:


> This happened to me about a month ago now. I noticed two transactions of about 100 euros on my PayPal were used to pay for Fortnight credit via my Nintendo account. I contacted PayPal and they said they couldn't help since the transactions were authorized by me (definitely not, never even played Fortnight). I then contacted Nintendo and they said they would investigate. A couple days later and thankfully I had a full refund. Since my Nintendo account is pretty old I never enabled 2-step which I would normally do so I immediately enabled it once I was aware and I recommend everyone do the same.



I am glad that you got resolved issues and get your refund back but I hate having to tell you that 2-step will not resolve it. It might be today but in the near future then it will be of no used and worthless. I just mentioned above #107 about my experienced.



KingVamp said:


> Base on this thread, looks like simply changing passwords isn't going to cut it. Luckily, I have never saved any important info, even if something did happen.



Same here. Look at my #107.


----------



## altorn (Apr 21, 2020)

I get these password reset and login attempts on MANY of my accounts like Facebook, Gmail, etc.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 21, 2020)

So how does 2fa work on Nintendo?
Like, a mail with an additional code?


----------



## juandiego1993 (Apr 21, 2020)

My account was accessed by someone in France I changed my password and I haven't logged in since then!


----------



## gabisenk (Apr 21, 2020)

unlinked my payment option, hope that works out for the best


----------



## |<roni&g (Apr 21, 2020)

Knew this would happen. One of the several reasons I didn't buy a switch was because of the paid online, I would never trust Nintendo with any of my bank info.
And some morons who seem like they work for tendo, argued in favour of paid online saying foolish things like "what about MS and Sony?"
Get rid of the online pay wall and make it a points system where you purchase the code & enter it for downloadable games etc & make online free as it should be. It being only $20 isn't the point, it's the added inconvenience of setting it up that we shouldn't have to go through


----------



## GbaNober (Apr 21, 2020)

mine was accessed from Area51


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 21, 2020)

Just remember if you got hacked and they used your money, Do Not Try For A Refund! Nintendo will delete your account after refunding you. It’s in their ToS. Several youtubers were warned by NoA and NoE. As a result the youtubers are now out 100s of dollars hackers used for frontnite. It is very scummy for nintendo strip you of things you actually paid for. the backlash on the Nintendo forums was extreme last week. Unfortunately Nintendo’s response was to delete all the complaints. They got their money, so they couldn’t careless about their costumers. Nintendo is very anti-consumer. This situation shows it.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 21, 2020)

|<roni&g said:


> Knew this would happen. One of the several reasons I didn't buy a switch was because of the paid online, I would never trust Nintendo with any of my bank info.
> And some morons who seem like they work for tendo, argued in favour of paid online saying foolish things like "ms awhat about and Sony?"
> Get rid of the online pay wall and make it a points system where you purchase the code & enter it for downloadable games etc.


Nintendo online is only $20 for a whole year, and you can purchase a pre-paid card to pay for it


----------



## duwen (Apr 21, 2020)

All these "I was accessed from X..." posts... pretty sure you weren't - any hacker not using a vpn deserves the inevitable prison time they'll get.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 21, 2020)

I tried to access my accoung, but it didn't work.

It asked my mail/password
I submit, the page return to the main site (nintendo.fr), but still not logged in.
all retry don't do anything, I can't even return to the login/pass form page.

I'll delete all cookies and try again.
nah, still doesn't work.
maybe browser version issue? or they now have a javascript error on their site?


I tried twice, and I got 2 logging notification by mail.
I didn't had any before so nobody else tried to connect.
still hoping to properly log to enable 2fa.

Edit:
I have access to eshop config and other logged page, just the site bugs and still has "login" instead of my name/mii icon on their top menu.
so, I'm logged, and went to subdomains and could enable 2FA.

my.nintendo.com and accounts.nintendo.com work fine !
nintendo.fr doesn't


----------



## Mikey242 (Apr 21, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am glad that you got resolved issues and get your refund back but I hate having to tell you that 2-step will not resolve it. It might be today but in the near future then it will be of no used and worthless. I just mentioned above #107 about my experienced.



Oh yeah you're absolutely right, I'm under no illusions that my account is now 100% safe, that will never be the case. I mean 10 years ago just having a decent password was enough to be reasonably secure and now it just isn't (the password for my first account, with Yahoo was three letters long!). At the end of the day it's just an arms race, with hackers improving as security improves (or the other way round is more likely), the cycle will never end.

Having said this, it is still wise to use 2-step in place of just a password because it does add another layer of security, and quite frankly it should be enforced at this stage since it should be considered the bare minimum.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 21, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am glad that you got resolved issues and get your refund back but I hate having to tell you that 2-step will not resolve it. It might be today but in the near future then it will be of no used and worthless. I just mentioned above #107 about my experienced.


You are spreading misinformation. ("fake news", "lies", etc.) 2FA protects against password breaches from other sites, especially when users reuse the same password in multiple places. The 2FA token is unique on each site, so even if site A is compromised and a user has the same password on site B, the hacker wouldn't be able to login on site B because the 2FA token is different.

In this scenario, 2FA is the only known method that actually stops the Fortnite kiddies from hacking accounts. (It might be related to linked NNID accounts, which have their own passwords and can't be changed from the web interface, but there's no concrete evidence that this is the case.)

On Android, I recommend Aegis Authenticator. It has a JSON export function, so you can back up your 2FA tokens easily.


----------



## xabier (Apr 21, 2020)

GerbilSoft said:


> You are spreading misinformation. ("fake news", "lies", etc.) 2FA protects against password breaches from other sites, especially when users reuse the same password in multiple places. The 2FA token is unique on each site, so even if site A is compromised and a user has the same password on site B, the hacker wouldn't be able to login on site B because the 2FA token is different.
> 
> In this scenario, 2FA is the only known method that actually stops the Fortnite kiddies from hacking accounts. (It might be related to linked NNID accounts, which have their own passwords and can't be changed from the web interface, but there's no concrete evidence that this is the case.)
> 
> On Android, I recommend Aegis Authenticator. It has a JSON export function, so you can back up your 2FA tokens easily.



I use AEGIS too: What I find really conveniet is that you can have the same JSON in more than one device, so if you lose your device or gets broken you don't need to use the 1 time use codes.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> So how does 2fa work on Nintendo?
> Like, a mail with an additional code?


Same as in GBAtemp, based on google authenticator and friends. Take a look at Wikipedia if you wish to understand the technology better I guess.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 21, 2020)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Even without saved info, they still have full access to your account.


....I see. *runs off to fix it*


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 22, 2020)

I haven't gotten any emails, and the only logged-in device listed is mine, so...I'm safe?


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 22, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> I haven't gotten any emails, and the only logged-in device listed is mine, so...I'm safe?


Not necessarily safe, but at least lucky so far. I would still at very least change your pwd and consider turning on 2 factor auth for Nintendo accounts, and if you want to go one step further, remove any stored payment info.

Its entirely possible they have your login info, just haven't attempted to use it yet.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 22, 2020)

Just received my third attempt against my account. This is ridiculous. I'm calling support tomorrow.


----------



## Tony_93 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have gotten emails about resetting my password. It seems someone got a hold of my email and have been trying to login/reset my password on my Nintendo account. Luckily my email is protected so nothing at fault. Yet...


----------



## stephrk398 (Apr 22, 2020)

I think I'll just remain in airplane mode, as a precaution.

Edit: This was a joke. My Switch is hacked and I never leave airplane mode.


----------



## xabier (Apr 22, 2020)

stephrk398 said:


> I think I'll just remain in airplane mode, as a precaution.



Useless, they don't hack your switch. They access your username/password on nintendo server.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 22, 2020)

stephrk398 said:


> I think I'll just remain in airplane mode, as a precaution.


The issue wouldn't be anything to do with hacking your immediate Switch. It's moreso about your actual account and its purchases. A hacker could still make purchases with your account or do something to get it banned while your physical unit is offline.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 22, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> So how does 2fa work on Nintendo?
> Like, a mail with an additional code?



it uses google’s authenticator app...which has been hacked several times this year and last year


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 22, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> it uses google’s authenticator app...which has been hacked several times this year and last year


It's standard TOTP. Nintendo only lists Google Authenticator because they don't feel like listing the numerous other compatible programs.

Other compatible programs include Authy, Aegis, and FreeOTP.


----------



## OrionTempest (Apr 22, 2020)

That explains the weird logins on my 3DS account (for reasons, my 3DS and Switch are on separate accounts). Had 2 emails from yesterday morning (Around 1130AM on April 21) saying that my 3DS account logged in from the US. Not like I have any payment info saved on either anyway.


----------



## guisadop (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm not a switch owner, but my NN account was accessed twice in two days - one in the US, another in Ukraine. I immediately changed my password to a totally different password after the first time, but still got the second access, so I came up with an even safer password and it didn't happen anymore. Luckily I have never used the eShop so no CC info is saved.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 23, 2020)

guisadop said:


> I'm not a switch owner, but my NN account was accessed twice in two days - one in the US, another in Ukraine. I immediately changed my password to a totally different password after the first time, but still got the second access, so I came up with an even safer password and it didn't happen anymore. Luckily I have never used the eShop so no CC info is saved.


Make sure you change your NNID password, too. Note that this is only doable on a linked 3DS or Wii U; there's no web interface for changing it, which is rather dumb.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2020)

If indeed there have been long unique random character passwords compromised here what are we betting on as the failure (especially considering this is Nintendo, who don't exactly have the best history with this sort of thing).

What are we betting on here?

1) Passwords intercepted at cache level or server intercept
2) Token reuse
-Usual boring SQL db dump somehow and-
3) Nintendo left them in plaintext
4) Nintendo used no salt and they got rainbow tabled
5) Nintendo used a weak salt (and not per user or short salt per user already being included in tables) and they got rainbow tabled

6) Some kind of Switch level hack where it sent back nice encrypted password to the to the totally utterly legit we promise guv server with the encryption key being provided by them? Been theorised for years but I don't know if I have seen one in the wild outside of skiddo botnets being taken over.

The 14-15 long random character stuff some claimed earlier would trouble most rainbow tables I have seen (they tend to be dictionary + urban dictionary + substitutions and all extended ASCII a like up to about 8 characters) but I reckon a decent botnet and/or stolen EC2 time could pump up the random database to something more usable.

Videos for those new to all this





duwen said:


> All these "I was accessed from X..." posts... pretty sure you weren't - any hacker not using a vpn deserves the inevitable prison time they'll get.


While I would suggest a nice anonymous VPN to anybody engaged in such activities if you are in deepest, darkest Russia and on some nice hacked/public wifi you can probably skip it.


----------



## pcgeek52 (Apr 24, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If indeed there have been long unique random character passwords compromised here what are we betting on as the failure (especially considering this is Nintendo, who don't exactly have the best history with this sort of thing).
> 
> What are we betting on here?
> 
> ...



What I think may be happening as well is people using skeleton keys. If a password is difficult but is used on a site that becomes compromised it will not doubt end up in a shared password list. I doubt its a flaw in their website or information assurance practices. Out of all console manufacturers, Nintendo actually has some good practices. They even offer a $20,000 bug bounty through HackerOne. I imagine a database leak or vulnerability that would lead to something of the sorts would net someone a pretty nice bounty, although selling Nintendo accounts through the grey market may also be a nice financial reward for cyber miscreants. The config for popular cracking tools seems to be on multiple sites for around $300+ and Nintendo needs to investigate how these scripts are running and block them from getting in so many attempts.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Apr 24, 2020)

It happened to me. Got an email with a new login attempt from Russia. Luckily no purchases made. Password changed and 2 step on. Recommend you guys do the same


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2020)

I can't say I have investigated Sony and MS' bug bounties but I would struggle to believe they don't have any.

As for Nintendo why makes you so certain of their practices? Some of the absolute howlers we have seen come from Nintendo over the years, and continued awfulness of their servers in general, does rather lead me to being uncharitable by default. Similarly why I am not terribly inclined to believe people when they tell me, indeed cross their heart and hope to die no less, a password is long and not reused anywhere it seems to be widespread enough without common factors right now to make me look at another compromised site feeding a grab.

Likewise 20K for a potentially millions large vaguely current login and whatnot? That is nothing for just the batch, and if they can cycle them themselves then even more so.


----------



## xabier (Apr 24, 2020)

I received support email back after 15 days. They sent me a link about how to restore my account. My email already told them that I changed my password. Useless people giving useless support and late.


----------



## micp (Apr 24, 2020)

Confirmation from them that 160,000 accounts have been breached.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ve_been_hacked_personal_info_possibly_at_risk


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 24, 2020)

They should come out with an email saying sorry for all the inconvenience we are now today and tomorrow offering all our first party games half price


----------



## IncredulousP (Apr 24, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> what a fun time it is to not have a phone and locked out of using 2 factor authentication because of it. why can't I just have it be a code that goes to my email account...


Get android emulator, then put an authenticator app on it
 C:


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 24, 2020)

micp said:


> Confirmation from them that 160,000 accounts have been breached.
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ve_been_hacked_personal_info_possibly_at_risk


Daily reminder that Nintendo charges for this service.

If I may play devil's advocate if Nintendo did not charge for online a lot more people would not have payments linked to their accounts.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> Get android emulator, then put an authenticator app on it
> C:


You can use any TOTP applications, there are some for PC too.


----------



## StuH-62 (Apr 27, 2020)

Of course it's Russian hackers.


----------

